# Yahoo Messenger Failed to Execute Last Action Error 100



## luciferdoom (Feb 19, 2014)

Yahoo Messenger Failed to Execute Last Action Error 100 


Whenever I try to use Yahoo Messenger on my mobile phone, an error keeps on re-appearing. I have tried to reinstall the messenger for several times yet, when I opened it, the same error will occur. I'm not sure what to do next but I am keeping my fingers crossed that someone can help me on fixing this. Thank you.

Error: Failed to execute last action (100)

OK


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF which phone are you using is it a BB if so see here your not alone with this issue yahoo messenger error - Page 2 - BlackBerry Support Community Forums


----------

